# Entscheidung des BFH zu Atac und welche Auswirkungen dies für PETA haben kann!



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Entscheidung des BFH zu Atac und welche Auswirkungen dies für PETA haben kann!

https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutsch...XmLLCLcQmUyU861pHGX_pEGeU6R0a59bbKmJge0kLTS78


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Aus meiner Sicht ist dies eine wegweisenden Entscheidung. PETA ist nachweislich keine Tierschutzorganisation. Sie schützen keine Tiere. Sie kämpfen für die rechtliche Gleichstellung von Mensch und Tier. Dies ist aber eine rein politische Forderung. Für so etwas kann man ja eintreten, nur ist das dann eben nicht gemeinnützig.


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2019)

Angenommen bei P.TA ist das so (politische Forderungen, etc.): 
- wer greit das auf?
- wie wird der Gemeinnützigkeitsentzug "angeleiert"?
- wer muss denen das nachweisen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Dies wäre m. E. nun die Aufgabe des Finanzamtes in Stuttgart. Die müssten im Hinblick auf das Urteil des BFH PETA prüfen und die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen. PETA könnte dann dagegen klagen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2019)

Da wir Angler ja keine Sportler sind, was ein akzeptiertes Kriterium darstellt um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erlangen, können wir ja froh sein, das wir noch im Naturschutz  aktiv sind, sonst würden  unsere Vereine demnächst vielleicht doch steuerpflichtig.

Allerdings, da selbst die Freikörperkultur im deutschen olympischen Sportbund organisiert ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob die Angler nicht doch sportlicher sind.


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dies wäre m. E. nun die Aufgabe des Finanzamtes in Stuttgart. Die müssten im Hinblick auf das Urteil des BFH PETA prüfen und die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen. PETA könnte dann dagegen klagen.


Was mir in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich generell nicht klar ist: wie ist der Weg, wenn eine Behörde eben nicht das macht, was sie machen müsste?

Wer kann dann Druck ausüben?
Ich als Steuerzahler und damit Geschädigter?
...?

Was eine Behörde muss und was sie tatsächlich tut sind ja doch 2 Paar Stiefel...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Allerdings, da selbst die Freikörperkultur im deutschen olympischen Sportbund organisiert ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob die Angler nicht doch sportlicher sind.


Zumindest in BaWü wegen des Nacktangelverbotes stark benachteiligt.

Aber Spaß beiseite, das könnte wegweisend sein, es fehlt mir einzig der Glaube dass was passiert:-/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da wir Angler ja keine Sportler sind, was ein akzeptiertes Kriterium darstellt um die Gemeinnützigkeit zu erlangen, können wir ja froh sein, das wir noch im Naturschutz  aktiv sind, sonst würden  unsere Vereine demnächst vielleicht doch steuerpflichtig.
> 
> Allerdings, da selbst die Freikörperkultur im deutschen olympischen Sportbund organisiert ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob die Angler nicht doch sportlicher sind.


M. E. fällt angeln nach der Definition des BFH unter Sport. Bei uns hat das Finanzamt dies so anerkannt und wir haben Casting nicht in der Satzung stehen. In seinem Urteil vom 09. Februar 2017 – V R 69/14 –, BFHE 257, 6, BStBl II 2017, 1221 definiert der BFH Sport wie folgt:

"Vorauszusetzen ist daher eine körperliche, über das ansonsten übliche Maß hinausgehende Aktivität, die durch äußerlich zu beobachtende Anstrengungen *oder durch die einem persönlichen Können zurechenbare Kunstbewegung gekennzeichnet ist*."

Letzteres trifft m. E. auf den Angler zu. Das zielgenaue auswerfen der Angel, stellt für mich eine dem persönlichen Können zurechenbare Kunstbewegung dar. Kann man aber sicher drüber streiten. Ich verweise dann immer gerne auf die Kunstfertigkeit eines Fliegenfischers oder auf den Strecke machenden Spinnangler, der schon fast in einen Wanderverein eintreten könnte.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

soviel ich weiss, gelten Schach und Bridge auch als Sport, warum dann Angen nicht?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

Angeln ist Nahrungsgewinnung.
Fische sind kein Sportgerät. Lass Dir das nochmal von unseren LFV Kollegen erklären.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> M. E. fällt angeln nach der Definition des BFH unter Sport. Bei uns hat das Finanzamt dies so anerkannt und wir haben Casting nicht in der Satzung stehen. In seinem Urteil vom 09. Februar 2017 – V R 69/14 –, BFHE 257, 6, BStBl II 2017, 1221 definiert der BFH Sport wie folgt:
> 
> "Vorauszusetzen ist daher eine körperliche, über das ansonsten übliche Maß hinausgehende Aktivität, die durch äußerlich zu beobachtende Anstrengungen *oder durch die einem persönlichen Können zurechenbare Kunstbewegung gekennzeichnet ist*."
> 
> Letzteres trifft m. E. auf den Angler zu. Das zielgenaue auswerfen der Angel, stellt für mich eine dem persönlichen Können zurechenbare Kunstbewegung dar. Kann man aber sicher drüber streiten. Ich verweise dann immer gerne auf die Kunstfertigkeit eines Fliegenfischers oder auf den Strecke machenden Spinnangler, der schon fast in einen Wanderverein eintreten könnte.



Ich denke die Kollegen beim Finanzamt lesen sich den Satzungskram mit ausgeschaltetem Gehirn durch, wenn überhaupt gelesen wird.
Grund: Arbeitsüberlastung


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soviel ich weiss, gelten Schach und Bridge auch als Sport, warum dann Angen nicht?
> 
> ...


Schach wurde ausdrücklich in den 52  AO aufgenommen. Bridge wurde mit dem oben zitierten Urteil abgelehnt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Angeln ist Nahrungsgewinnung.
> Fische sind kein Sportgerät. Lass Dir das nochmal von unseren LFV Kollegen erklären.



Im eigentlichen Wortsinne ist Angeln aber mal so was von Sport:

_Sport ist eine Abkürzung von engl. disport „Zerstreuung, Vergnügen“, die über das altfrz. se desporter vom lat. Verb deportare „sich zerstreuen, sich vergnügen“ stammt. 
_


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

Ist Bekannt. Meine Aussage zum Sport spiegelt nicht meine Meinung wieder.

Aber es soll ja schon Angelvereine geben welche das Wort Sport aus dem Vereinsnamen gecancelt haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ist Bekannt. Meine Aussage zum Sport spiegelt nicht meine Meinung wieder.
> 
> Aber es soll ja schon Angelvereine geben welche das Wort Sport aus dem Vereinsnamen gecancelt haben.



Ja, hat unserer auch. Ich denke aber inzwischen anders darüber und würde heute für die Beibehaltung des Wortes "Sport" im Vereinsnamen votieren.


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Spo...rome..69i57.9166j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Februar 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=Spo...rome..69i57.9166j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Ist mir ziemlch egal, was Tierrechtler über den Begriff denken.

Die FDP hat jedenfalls auf das Urteil schon reagiert:



> https://www.presseportal.de/pm/58964/4204390


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube da ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen. Die Sozis laufen aktuell "Sturm" gegen das Urteil..

Zitat:"Die Entscheidung des Bundesfinanzhofes zu Attac zeige, dass „der Katalog der gemeinnützigen Zwecke in der Abgabenordnung zu eng ist“, so der SPD-Politiker weiter. Die SPD-Bundestagsfraktion werde deshalb prüfen, ob eine Anpassung des steuerlichen Gemeinnützigkeitsrechts erforderlich sei, um auch künftig eine Verfolgung gemeinnütziger Zwecke mit politischen Aktionen zu ermöglichen."
https://www.journalistenwatch.com/2019/02/27/attac-status-gemeinnuetzigkeit/

etc.

Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> PETA ist *nachweislich* keine Tierschutzorganisation.


Es scheitert doch bisher an der offiziellen Anerkennung dieses Nachweises.
In ihrer Satzung bennen sie den Tierschutz als alleinigen Vereinszweck (§2 Abs. 2).
https://www.peta.de/mediadb/Peta-Satzung_2018-07-25.pdf
Ein Antrag, der sich genau damit beschäftigt, flapsig gesagt, _"sie machen aber was ganz anderes"_, ist gestellt.
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...ennung-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit.html#comment-378
Die Fragen sind: 
- wird sich damit das zuständige Finanzamt wirklich beschäftigen? 
- wann? 
- was kommt dabei raus?
Und wenn das FA das nicht so sieht, muss gegen diese Entscheidung geklagt werden.

Den Gang Nr. 2, Aberkennung wg. "tagespolitischem Aktivismus" a la Attac finde ich (als Nicht-Jurist) weit schwieriger.
Und bin gespannt, welche Folgen das für andere Vereine/Organisationen haben könnte.
Attac ist nicht gemeinnützig,
die Atlantik-Brücke z.B. aber schon?
Mir graust es!
Aber das ist bereits Allgemeinpolitik und hier OT.
Und ob es P€ta nicht sogar im Nachgang helfen könnte, wenn die Attac-Geschichte zu Veränderungen der AO führen würde?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

So wie ich es verstehe ist die Gemeinnützigkeit von Attac noch nicht aberkannt.
Das BFH hat nur ein Urteil eines anderen Gerichtes aufgehoben.
Das Verfahren geht zurück nach Hessen.

Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Nemo (27. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Allerdings, da selbst die Freikörperkultur im deutschen olympischen Sportbund organisiert ist, stellt sich die Frage, ob die Angler nicht doch sportlicher sind.



Naja, die lassen immerhin frei schwingen.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2019)

Natürlich gilt Angeln als Sport.
Viele Vereine sind auch Mitglied in Sportverbänden,
bekommen deswegen kommunale Zuschüsse o.ä.
oder haben dadurch Zugang zu bestimmten Versicherungen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (27. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Natürlich gilt Angeln als Sport.
> Viele Vereine sind auch Mitglied in Sportverbänden,
> bekommen deswegen kommunale Zuschüsse o.ä.
> oder haben dadurch Zugang zu bestimmten Versicherungen.



Ja, weil Casting (laut Satzung) betrieben wird.
Angeln an sich wird vom Sportbund nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen. Die Sozis laufen aktuell "Sturm" gegen das Urteil..
> 
> Zitat:"Die Entscheidung des Bundesfinanzhofes zu Attac zeige, dass „der Katalog der gemeinnützigen Zwecke in der Abgabenordnung zu eng ist“, so der SPD-Politiker weiter. Die SPD-Bundestagsfraktion werde deshalb prüfen, ob eine Anpassung des steuerlichen Gemeinnützigkeitsrechts erforderlich sei, um auch künftig eine Verfolgung gemeinnütziger Zwecke mit politischen Aktionen zu ermöglichen."
> https://www.journalistenwatch.com/2019/02/27/attac-status-gemeinnuetzigkeit/
> ...



Ich teile die Meinung, dass der Katalog zu eng ist. Aber er ist nicht hinsichtlich der politischen Betätigung zu eng, denn dafür haben wir ja ein Parteiengesetz. Darauf hat der BFH ja hingewiesen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ja, weil Casting (laut Satzung) betrieben wird.
> Angeln an sich wird vom Sportbund nicht unterstützt.



Wir haben Casting nicht ind der Satzung und sind wegen Sport gemeinnützig und zudem im Landessportbund und der Sporthilfe.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Februar 2019)

@Kolja:


> Wir haben Casting nicht ind der Satzung und sind wegen Sport gemeinnützig und zudem im Landessportbund und der Sporthilfe.



Ist eure Satzung online? würde ich gerne einmal lesen.
Gut, ich habe schon kuriose Satzungen gesehen, und war erstaunt, dass es anerkannt wurde (u.a. CIPS und Wettangeln in der Satzung).

Über das Thema hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mit dem Vorstand des Landessportbunds Berlin gesprochen (es ging damals um Auflösung des BCAV).
Die sehen das praktische Angeln definitiv nicht als förderungswürdig (O-Ton: "Bloodsport"), nur eben Casting.

Es gibt auch etliche Sportarten, die nicht als gemeinnützig gelten.

Arlinghaus schreibt hierzu [1]:

"[..] 
Wie eine kürzlich vorgelegte Diplomarbeit an der Sporthochschule
Köln allerdings belegt, ist das Angeln kein Sport im strengen
Sinne moderner sportwissenschaftlicher Definitionen, wohingegen
das Casting Sportcharakter aufweist (Heister 2006, unpubliziert).
[..]

Es wäre sicher eine spannende Frage für de AB-Redaktion, hier könnte man beim Bundesfinanzministerium anfragen:
Unter welchen Aspekten wird die Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen anerkannt? (gilt das praktische Angeln als gemeinnützig?)

--

[1] R. Arlinghaus, Der unterschätzte Angler, 2006, Franckh-Kosmos Verlags-GmbH & Co. KG, Stuttgart


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Februar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja:
> 
> 
> Ist eure Satzung online? würde ich gerne einmal lesen.
> ...



Nein ist sie aktuel nicht. Wir bauen gerade eine neue HP. Hier die Zweckbestimmungen unseres Vereins:

*§ 2 Aufgaben *


(1) Die Angelfreunde Swisttal e.V. sind eine Vereinigung von Interessenten an der Angelfischerei.


Der Verein bezweckt:


a)    Hege- und Pflege des Fischbestandes in den heimatlichen Gewässern durch zweckdienliche Maßnahmen aller Art,


b)    Unterstützung der behördlichen Maßnahmen zur Hebung der Angelfischerei durch Mitarbeit in jeder Form im Rahmen der Leistungsfähigkeit des Vereins,


c)    Ausbreitung und Vermittlung des Angelfischens,


d)    Beratung von Fischereiberechtigten, Verpächtern und Fischereiausübenden, insbesondere von Angelfischern, in allen Fragen der Fischerei,


e)    Ausgleich der verschiedenen Interessen auf dem Gebiet der Angelfischerei.


(2) Der Verein verfolgt keine wirtschaftlichen oder gewerblichen Zwecke.



*§ 3 Gemeinnützigkeit*


(1) Der Verein verfolgt ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne des Abschnitts "Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke" der Abgabenordnung, und zwar insbesondere durch Hege, Pflege und Hebung des Fischbestandes sowie des Gewässerlebens im Allgemeinen, vornehmlich aber in den Vereinsgewässern, die der Verein den in ihm zusammengeschlossenen waidgerechten Fischern zur Ausübung des Angelfischerei zur Verfügung stellen soll.


(2) Ein besonderes Anliegen des Vereins ist es, die Gedanken des Tier-, Natur-, Gewässer-, Landschafts- und Umweltschutzes unter seinen Mitgliedern und in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbreiten und dafür einzutreten. Zu diesem Zweck strebt der Verein u. a. eine enge Zusammenarbeit mit allen in Betracht kommenden öffentlichen und privaten Einrichtungen an, die den Zielen des Vereins förderlich sein können.


(3) Etwaige Gewinne und Überschüsse dürfen nur für die satzungsgemäßen Zwecke des Vereins verwendet werden. Die Mitglieder erhalten keine Gewinnanteile und in ihrer Eigenschaft als Mitglied keine sonstigen Zuwendungen aus Mitteln des Vereins. Sie erhalten bei Auflösung oder Aufhebung des Vereins weder die gezahlten Beiträge zurück noch haben sie irgendeinen Anspruch auf das Vereinsvermögen. Ausgeschiedene Mitglieder haben keinen Anspruch auf das Vermögen des Vereins.


(4) Es darf keine Person durch Ausgaben, die dem Zweck des Vereins fremd sind, begünstigt werden. Alle Organe des Vereins arbeiten ehrenamtlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. Februar 2019)

Cancel


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Arlinghaus schreibt hierzu [1]:
> "[..]
> Wie eine kürzlich vorgelegte Diplomarbeit an der Sporthochschule
> Köln allerdings belegt,


Eine Diplomarbeit ist zwar eine wisenschaftliche Arbeit,
aber kein wissenschaftlicher Nachweis per se, 
sondern erstmal nur eine wissenschaftliche These.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Februar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja:
> Es wäre sicher eine spannende Frage für de AB-Redaktion, hier könnte man beim Bundesfinanzministerium anfragen:
> Unter welchen Aspekten wird die Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen anerkannt? (gilt das praktische Angeln als gemeinnützig?)



Danke für den Hinweis - ich schau mal, ob's ergiebig ist.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. März 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja:
> 
> Arlinghaus schreibt hierzu [1]:
> 
> ...



Ich sehe hier nicht die Relevanz einer sportwissenschaftlichen Definition. Es geht hier um eine rechtliche Definition i.S.d. § 52 AO und da ist aus meiner Sicht die Definition von Sport klar.

Die oben zitierte Definition des BFH ist ständige Rechtsprechung.

Der Katalog aus § 52 AO ist aber ohnehin überarbeitungsbedürftig. In den letzen zwei Legislaturperioden konnten sich die Abgeordneten nur nicht auf eine Änderung einigen. Im gespräch war aber grundsätzlich eine Erweiterung des Tatbestandes der Gemeinnützigkeit, weil das ehrenamtliche Angagement der Bürger gestärkt werden soll. Mit dem eingangs zitierten Urteil des BFH gibt es m. E. nun eine gute Abgrenzung zwischen gemeinnütziger Arbeit und politischer Arbeit. Hier die Grenze zu ziehen ist weit sinnvoller, als zwischen Schach, Dart und Bridge. Denn richtiger Weise verweist ja der BFH, dass für politische Betätigung das Parteiengesetz Möglichkeiten bietet.


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. März 2019)

Bin mal gespannt, welche Auswirkungen das für Interessenvertreterverbände hat.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> M. E. fällt angeln nach der Definition des BFH unter Sport. Bei uns hat das Finanzamt dies so anerkannt und wir haben Casting nicht in der Satzung stehen.



Das sieht man z.B. beim Finanzministerium in Mecklemburg-Vorpommern anders:
https://www.steuerportal-mv.de/static/Regierungsportal/Finanzministerium/Steuerportal/Dateien/Downloads/Vortrag Vereine_Gemeinnützigkeit.pdf

Zitat Seite 5:
"Fehler in der Satzung:
Benennung des zutreffenden gemeinnützigen Zwecks (z.B. ist der Zweck bei Angelvereinen nicht „Sport“ sondern „Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege“)"

Ich kenne dort tatsächlich einen Angelverein, der erst nach Aufnehmen des Passus "Naturschutz" in die Satzung die Gemeinnützigkeit zugesprochen bekam.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. März 2019)

Das wird von Finanzamt zu Finanzamt unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Wir hatten Naturschutz und Sport in der Satzung, bekommen haben wir die Gemeinnützigkeit aber nur wegen Sport.


----------



## torstenhtr (1. März 2019)

Kolja, danke für eure Satzung. 



> Wir hatten Naturschutz und Sport in der Satzung, bekommen haben wir die Gemeinnützigkeit aber nur wegen Sport.



Ich lese aus eurer Satzung keinen Hinweis auf Förderung von Sport gemäß § 52 (2) 21. Es sei denn du beziehst dich auf einen anderen Verein. 
Hier dürfte offensichtlich die Gemeinnützigkeit anerkannt werden, weil laut § 3 Gemeinnützigkeit (1) und (2) "Hege, Pflege und Hebung des Fischbestandes" und "die Gedanken des Tier-, Natur-, Gewässer-, Landschafts- und Umweltschutzes" vorliegen.

Ich persönlich sehe für mich das Angeln als Sport, aber diese Meinung muss nicht mit der Bewertung der FA übereinstimmen.

Zu gemeinnützigem Sport siehe auch [1]. Dein zitiertes Urteil bezieht sich auf Turnierbridge, es ich kenne für Angeln kein vergleichbares Urteil. Auch dann muss das zitierte Kriterium nicht hinreichend sein (ohnehin grenzwertig ansetzbar auf das praktische Angeln), eine nicht gemeinnützig anerkannte Sportart ist z.B. Paintball, wg. "simulierten Tötung oder Verletzung von Menschen", vgl. auch [2]. Die Problematik ist, das unter "Sport" in Verbindung mit dem praktischen Angeln das Wettangeln verstanden wird, Fische getötet werden und daher von Behördenvertretern nicht als Sport (abgesehen von Casting) gewollt ist. So zumindestens damals die Aussage vom LSB. Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es regional eine unterschiedliche Bewertung gibt.


Unter dem Link vom Naturliebhaber habe ich auch gefunden [3]:

"Anglervereine: Förderung von Naturschutz und Landschaftspflege (Mit Ausnahme von Casting wird durch Anglervereine grundsätzlich keine Förderung des Sport im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeitsrechts betrieben)"

--

Die Recherche von der AB-Redaktion wird hier sicher für Klarheit sorgen.

--

[1] https://winheller.com/blog/was-ist-gemeinnutziger-sport/
[2] https://www.vereinslupe.de/die-vorr...nnuetzigkeit-bei-einem-paintball-verein-75855
[3] https://www.steuerportal-mv.de/stat...ne_ Infoblatt_Satzung_und ABC der Vereine.pdf


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. März 2019)

In unserer Satzung ist Vereinszweck die Förderung des Angelsports. Wenn man im Amgeln einen Sport sieht - und das scheint unser Finanzamt so zu sehen -  dann ist das natürlich förderung des Sports.

Das Bridge-Urteil habe ich exemplarisch zitiert. es gibt einige Urteile, in denen der BFH auf diese Definition zurückgreift.


----------

